
Financial Tech Tips for Fashionistas - kgrappo_pei
https://medium.com/pei-technology-inc/tips-for-the-financially-saavy-fashionista-5b5cf0b8d262
======
strongambient
An interesting read, some are great tips I wouldn't even give a second thought

